# what's best for teenagers wii, xbox or ps3?



## Ralph Masters (Nov 23, 2009)

I want to buy one but haven't got a clue what's what. How do they compare in price and entertainment value? I've had a look at their specifications, but not being a gamer, it's all a bit confusing.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 23, 2009)

Which one do they want?

Have you asked the teenager concerned?


----------



## Ralph Masters (Nov 23, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> Which one do they want?
> 
> Have you asked the teenager concerned?



they've asked for all three


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 23, 2009)

Ralph Masters said:


> they've asked for all three


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 23, 2009)

Xbox360, easily as good as the PS3 in terms of graphics but with superior online gaming (as in there's more than five people online). It's the console for the proper gamer.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 23, 2009)

What has his/her friends got? Get the same so they can swap games and play online together.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 23, 2009)

I own all three and If I was forced to give 2 up, I would keep the Xbox.


----------



## bemused (Nov 23, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> What has his/her friends got? Get the same so they can swap games and play online together.



^ this, no point buying them a gaming system when they can't play with their mates. The only warning I'[ll give you about the xbox is you  may need to buying add ons.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2009)

Wii, unless you want them to be a friendless saddo.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 23, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Wii, unless you want them to be a friendless saddo.



I was literally about to recommend the 360 if they're a friendless nerd


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I was literally about to recommend the 360 if they're a friendless nerd


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 23, 2009)

The Groke said:


> I own all three and If I was forced to give 2 up, I would keep the Xbox.


yep out ranks PSP mate got Xbox & PSP STILL games are better on Xbox


----------



## Ralph Masters (Nov 23, 2009)

so the wii is the most social, better if they have their mates around?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2009)

Ralph Masters said:


> so the wii is the most social, better if they have their mates around?


To be honest, I'm not a gamer, but I enjoy casual Wii use, with friends and family, now and again.  I can't actually see the point of most gaming.  So probably ask someone who actually _is_ nerdy.


----------



## Ralph Masters (Nov 23, 2009)

I think I'll get them the wii, it's a bit cheaper and is the only one that ever caught my eye


----------



## Sunray (Nov 23, 2009)

The XBox 360 it the one to get and its about the same price as Wii.

The Wii has hardly any good games for it, so bad is the games situation that I gave the Wii to my Mum. Sitting unused for over a year.


----------



## mr steev (Nov 23, 2009)

My 12 year old nephew on xmas day last year after playing on his new wii... "it's all hype isn't it? the controllers not that great and the games are rubbish, i'm going upstairs to play my old playstion. you coming?" 

x-box I'd say


----------



## mr steev (Nov 23, 2009)

Ralph Masters said:


> so the wii is the most social, better if they have their mates around?



Not really no. 
All consoles can be social when there are a few people around with the right games. The xbox is also very social when friends aren't round with online gaming.

I personally think a teenager would get bored with a Wii quite quickly.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm going to answer this thread in the style of the OP:

Get them a console that they will enjoy playing games on.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2009)

mr steev said:


> I personally think a teenager would get bored with a Wii quite quickly.


My girls love ours.  Although, they aren't heavy gamers.

I think we need to know: is this teenager a boy?  And is he a nerd?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 23, 2009)

So it seems the Wii is getting the votes from middle aged people and girls...

This only confirms my suspicion that it is not really a games console but a glorified karaoke machine.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2009)

revol68 said:


> So it seems the Wii is getting the votes from middle aged people and girls...


And non sociopaths.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Nov 23, 2009)

The wii is fucking shit, 99% of the games are terrible. Its just a gimmick box that's collecting dust in 6 months time. At least with the xbox you have a choice between proper games and cartoon crap, however with the wii you'll only be getting the latter.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 23, 2009)

I say xbox 360. 

Wii isn't a console for gamers and the ps3 is overly expensive.


dave


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Wii, unless you want them to be a friendless saddo.



Eat that The Groke.


----------



## Boycey (Nov 23, 2009)

the wii if this is the first real interest they've shown in computer games, if they're a bit more seasoned the x360 every day of the week.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 23, 2009)

For a male teenager it's got to be the 360.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm not a gamer and even I acknowledge that most of the games on the Wii are a bit crap. Wii Fit is excellent, however, and the shooting games are fun. You can be sociable with any multiplayer game, and there are tons of them on the PS3 and the XBox. The games are cheaper too, I think.


----------



## mr steev (Nov 23, 2009)

There are a few stereotypical girlie games on the 360. The Sims, Viva Pinyata, Fable and Lips spring to mind.

But saying that, the games that my gf has been into recently are Burnout, GTA, Assasins Creed and C.O.D. She wants a Wii, but only for the Wii Fit


----------



## such and such (Nov 26, 2009)

This might be a bit off topic but I don't see what is wrong with being a girl or playing so callled "girlie" games. Sorry, but I have been reading Kotaku today and a lot of people seem to have very patronizing attitudes to women or those who aren't hawdkore gamers. FFS does it really matter if a group of people doesn't like RPGs or first person shooters?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 26, 2009)

Ralph Masters said:


> I want to buy one but haven't got a clue what's what. How do they compare in price and entertainment value? I've had a look at their specifications, but not being a gamer, it's all a bit confusing.



We have an xbox and a ps3. The thing I don't like about the xbox, is it whirrs like a piece of cheap junk. It's noisy. And I can't see how it's so superior to the ps3.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 28, 2009)

such and such said:


> This might be a bit off topic but I don't see what is wrong with being a girl or playing so callled "girlie" games. Sorry, but I have been reading Kotaku today and a lot of people seem to have very patronizing attitudes to women or those who aren't hawdkore gamers. FFS does it really matter if a group of people doesn't like RPGs or first person shooters?



nothing wrong with being a girl, plenty of things wrong with playing 'girlie' games, namely they are generally shite after thoughts that are as patronising to female gamers as shite like Too Fast Too Furious is young male movie goers.


----------



## subversplat (Nov 28, 2009)

Wii games involve swinging your arms around like a loon and breaking light fittings, ime. At least the psbox3 means you can sit almost entirely still and get teenage obesity like all the cool kids.


----------



## such and such (Nov 28, 2009)

revol68 said:


> nothing wrong with being a girl, plenty of things wrong with playing 'girlie' games, namely they are generally shite after thoughts that are as patronising to female gamers as shite like Too Fast Too Furious is young male movie goers.



What about things like Katamari and all those Super Mario franchises? Or are they non gender specific? But to be honest I don't like the whole attitude of selling to women is to coat something in pink and glitter.


----------



## such and such (Nov 28, 2009)

Speaking of Katamari and off topic a bit, is there anything that anyone can recommend that is like? It's pretty much the only game I have gotten really obsessed with.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 28, 2009)

As a teenager I have to say the Xbox 360 , superior online gaming , graphics are the same as the PS3 amd it's relatively cheap. The Wii is a bundle of shit for small children and very old people that have been forced to play the damn thing.


----------



## Boycey (Nov 28, 2009)

such and such said:


> FFS does it really matter if a group of people doesn't like RPGs or first person shooters?



it might just be the people i come into contact with but the majority of the (albeit tiny group)  of women i've met who are keen on computer games have no time for games targeted at so called girly gamers and are really into FPS/RPG games... they find the cuddly stuff really fucking patronising. i would say it's no problem whether you like/dislike a particular type of game but i find group generalisations lazy and tedious.


----------

